# Shelby frame



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 19, 2022)

Late Shelby Flying Cloud double bar wishbone frame. Includes;forks,badge,fenders,rack,kickstand and adjuster’s as photoed.
 The repaint was top quality with chips and scratches


----------



## higgens (Oct 19, 2022)

200


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks , but no deal


----------



## cyclejunkies (Oct 20, 2022)

250


----------



## higgens (Oct 20, 2022)

275


----------



## cyclejunkies (Oct 20, 2022)

350


----------



## cyclejunkies (Oct 20, 2022)

350


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 20, 2022)

GETTIN HOT, NO DEAL YET.


----------

